# Dream cross vs Dream Plus



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

I have been searching for a dream cross frame for about a year now, I finally found one that I want, but it is overseas & we are having a slight language barrier.
The ad for this frame says it is a Dream Plus Cross, I didn't even know there was such thing & can't find a reference to it. I have found other frames advertised as dream plus frames, which means it has carbon chain stays. Anyone heard of a dream plus cross or know anything about this terminology?
Has anyone ridden one of these frames with carbon chain stays? Do you think it loses anything in the transfer of power, kind of feel squishy maybe?


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

kcflash said:


> I have been searching for a dream cross frame for about a year now, I finally found one that I want, but it is overseas & we are having a slight language barrier.
> The ad for this frame says it is a Dream Plus Cross, I didn't even know there was such thing & can't find a reference to it. I have found other frames advertised as dream plus frames, which means it has carbon chain stays. Anyone heard of a dream plus cross or know anything about this terminology?
> Has anyone ridden one of these frames with carbon chain stays? Do you think it loses anything in the transfer of power, kind of feel squishy maybe?


Edit - Sorry, didn't read your post carefully. I am not sure but it kind of sounds like it may have a carbon rear triangle. Can you not get detailed pictures to check? I would be very hesitant to buy from an overseas seller that couldn't provide pictures.
Best of luck with your purchase. I really wanted the new Colnago Sc cross bike, but it was a bit more than I wanted to spend. I ended up with a Merckx Alu Cross.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

kcflash said:


> I have been searching for a dream cross frame for about a year now, I finally found one that I want, but it is overseas & we are having a slight language barrier.
> The ad for this frame says it is a Dream Plus Cross, I didn't even know there was such thing & can't find a reference to it. I have found other frames advertised as dream plus frames, which means it has carbon chain stays. Anyone heard of a dream plus cross or know anything about this terminology?
> Has anyone ridden one of these frames with carbon chain stays? Do you think it loses anything in the transfer of power, kind of feel squishy maybe?


I can't help you with a Dream Cross, But contact me if you're interested in a C50 cross or a Scandium Cross.


----------



## Hillen (May 13, 2005)

kcflash said:


> I have been searching for a dream cross frame for about a year now, I finally found one that I want, but it is overseas & we are having a slight language barrier.
> The ad for this frame says it is a Dream Plus Cross, I didn't even know there was such thing & can't find a reference to it. I have found other frames advertised as dream plus frames, which means it has carbon chain stays. Anyone heard of a dream plus cross or know anything about this terminology?
> Has anyone ridden one of these frames with carbon chain stays? Do you think it loses anything in the transfer of power, kind of feel squishy maybe?


Competitive Cyclist used to carry both the Dream Plus Cross as well as the current Dream road frame (the Dream HP). You might call Competitive to talk to them about the differences. I assume WrenchScience (prior poster) could do the same.

In any case, I think the differences are that the Cross is set up for, natch, Cyclocross, so it has the posts for cantilever brakes on the fork and seat stays. You're probably right that the Dream Cross is all aluminum (so no carbon stays). In any case, it definitely didn't have the HP stays. I'd guess that they may have strengthened some elements (joints, maybe the fork, etc., but like I said, just my guess), to handle the off road stuff, with a correspondingly higher weight for the frame set. 

The current Dream HP is the alu front triangle, plus carbon rear triangle, with HP chain stays, and no posts for cantilever brakes.

I have a Dream B-Stay (road frame, carbon rear triangle, non-HP stays) and I love it, but I haven't ridden the Cross, so that input probably isn't what you're looking for. If you’re considering the Dream Cross for actual cyclocross racing, I will say that the group I ride with regularly here in NH often goes on dirt roads, and the frame has held up beautifully. I’m guessing I did 50 miles on rough dirt roads last season (?) with no issues at all.


----------



## kcflash (Jan 17, 2006)

Thank you, your post is exremely helpful.
I actually tried to ask competitive about it & teh jerk salesman refused to talk to me about it. I likened the dream cross to a 67 GTO when he asked why I wanted one, he likened it to an 86 Grand Prix. He told me I needed to buy something new, better technologically made, & stop worrying about old stock. I told him to find his boss & tell him he is the worst salesman ever. Not only did they not get that sale, but they lost any future business as well. 
I have plenty of other rides, but have always felt like there was something missing, the dream cross. As soon as I finish building her, I will post it. I think the frame will take about 30 days, shipping from Switzerland. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

kcflash said:


> Thank you, your post is exremely helpful.
> I actually tried to ask competitive about it & teh jerk salesman refused to talk to me about it. I likened the dream cross to a 67 GTO when he asked why I wanted one, he likened it to an 86 Grand Prix. He told me I needed to buy something new, better technologically made, & stop worrying about old stock. I told him to find his boss & tell him he is the worst salesman ever. Not only did they not get that sale, but they lost any future business as well.
> I have plenty of other rides, but have always felt like there was something missing, the dream cross. As soon as I finish building her, I will post it. I think the frame will take about 30 days, shipping from Switzerland. Thanks again.


He could have just told you that the US distributor never received any of these.

Congrats on finding your "Dream" bike (pun intended)


----------

